# Welcoming or greeting people before worship



## Richard King (Sep 25, 2009)

I am curious. This is not about Worship but I didn't know where to post it.
What does your church do as far as greeting people or welcoming people to church in the time before the worship service begins. 

We have a table with a couple of people standing there handing out bulletins and newsletters...and showing new folks where the sanctuary is.
I have been asked to help improve on that.
Do you guys do something that works well?

Any ideas?


----------



## AThornquist (Sep 25, 2009)

Our method is simple. There is a person or two handing out bulletins and specifically trying to greet people and there is a separate table with a stack of extra bulletins. Then the rest of us just act like kind and welcoming human beings and greet other people as well.  It works wonders.


----------



## Herald (Sep 25, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> Our method is simple. There is a person or two handing out bulletins and specifically trying to greet people and there is a separate table with a stack of extra bulletins. Then the rest of us just act like kind and welcoming human beings and greet other people as well.  It works wonders.



I agree. No need for anything formal. Just be friendly. Greet people as you would like to be greeted.


----------



## Berean (Sep 25, 2009)

> the rest of us just *act like* kind and welcoming human beings



But you really aren't? Andrew, I'm taken aback!


----------



## AThornquist (Sep 25, 2009)

Berean said:


> > the rest of us just *act like* kind and welcoming human beings
> 
> 
> 
> But you really aren't? Andrew, I'm taken aback!



 We've been found out! If you ever come to visit I expect you'll be watching us closely to see any signs of your discovery. I'll be sure to sneeze on the snack tray _before_ I bring it inside.


----------



## Richard King (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback. 
I just wondered. 
Today I was wondering what it would look like to a new person walking in Park Cities PCA in Dallas or a reformed Baptist church in Maryland or the PCA in say - Katy TX.
I doubt we will add any song and dance numbers but if there is a more effective or welcoming method I am all ears... as Ross Perot used to say.


----------



## Montanablue (Sep 25, 2009)

For smaller churches, I think that just having someone handing out bulletin and encouraging members to be welcoming is fantastic.

For larger churches, I think something a little more formal can be nice. For example, I visited a friend's church (a PCA) that had several hundred people attending the service. Everyone was very friendly, but they really didn't know if I was new or not - not because they were unwelcoming but just because there were some many people. So, they also had a formal "Welcome Table" where you could get a copy of the monthly newsletter, and find out about upcoming church events. You could also go there if you wanted to speak to a pastor or an elder etc. I think that sort of thing is great for large churches.


----------



## Edward (Sep 25, 2009)

Richard King said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> I just wondered.
> Today I was wondering what it would look like to a new person walking in Park Cities PCA in Dallas



Greeters are stationed at the main entrances to the main building - Wycliffe, the north and south doors to the sanctuary, the covered entrance off the handicapped lot, and the south entrance to the new building. They can direct folks to the nursery, the children's area, the elevators if needed, and to the information booth. 

Ushers are stationed at the doors of the sanctuary to greet and hand out bulletins. They also assist latecomers with finding seats until the offering is taken. Pads are passed down the row, and members are urged to greed visitors on their row either during the service at a designated time, or immediately after the service. 

And, of course, depending on where you park, there might be a deacon patrolling the parking lot, and a uniformed policeman who will greet you while assisting you across the street. 

Can you get into a service without being greeted? Yes, with proper timing and selection of doors. Can you get in and out without a member speaking to you? Yes, if you choose your seat carefully (it helps if you sit on a row with other visitors waiting for someone to greet them).


----------



## Scott1 (Sep 26, 2009)

Several.

1) A "visitor's center" (a table sometimes self serve, sometimes staffed with one or two people) out front.
2) Parking spots, the most convenient ones, marked "visitor parking"
3) Door greeters with bulletins at entrances
4) Deacons leading in greeting and introducing themselves to new members and answering questions about the church
5) Deacons leading in encouraging everyone to greet and welcome new people

In the PCA Book of Church Order, the office of Deacon includes leading in developing the "grace of liberality" which includes this. It seems to fit within the biblical charge for the office of Deacon- part of the way men called to this office are to lead.

I would encourage anyone not making it a regular part of corporate church gatherings to do so (and to pray later for the people you have met, and for any prayer concerns they might mention). This is an important part of covenant community.


----------



## ewenlin (Sep 26, 2009)

I visited a Bible Pres church once and I almost got lost in the compounds. So yea, someone to point out where the sanctuary is would be nice.


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 26, 2009)

Richard King said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> I just wondered.
> Today I was wondering what it would look like to a new person walking in Park Cities PCA in Dallas or a reformed Baptist church in Maryland or the PCA in say - Katy TX.
> I doubt we will add any song and dance numbers but if there is a more effective or welcoming method I am all ears... as Ross Perot used to say.



Well, Richard, since you have called me out...  

We are very intentional, and yet simple about our greeting. We do not have a very large narthex/lobby (but it is not tiny either), so people do not wait a long time in it before the service starts. (To give you an idea, I've attached a PDF drawing). So we try and be simple.

The key for us is to have two types of volunteers on Sunday morning. We have ushers (usually 4) whose task it is to say hello, hand a bulletin, and help people to a seat if there are no obvious spots large enough to accommodate the family (six empty seats together). In addition to ushers, we have a rotating group of "greeter" couples. One couple is on each week, and they rotate often enough to not be burdened, but also not too much, so that they know new people. The Greeters' task is to be welcoming, say hello, find out how the new(er) people have come to us, let them know about nursery, Sunday school, invite them to Sunday night (we have a meal after Sunday night service 3 of 4 weeks), and importantly - put in their hands a visitor card. The card gives us information about the visitor that allows us to follow up.

After the service, I position myself at the center doors and shake hands and say hello. I will have brief conversations with new people (because they may not stay for Sunday school) and have my conversations with our people a few minutes later. Our fellowship time is about 20-25 minutes between Worship and Sunday school.

Our follow up consists of a personal letter from me - not a form letter. It has a base form, but I read and add a personal touch to each one, usually related to a conversation I had with them. I can do that because it is important, and because we are not so large that it is impracticable. In addition to the letter, our Outreach team (which is different from greeters and ushers) delivers to them a small "gift bag" with a Christ Church coffee mug and some materials about the church. It also provides another opportunity to tell the visitor about the church.

In many ways, it is our people that are our greatest asset, because they are genuinely excited to be with us. It is also significant that these days very few churches have any recognizable liturgy, sing from hymnals, and have expository book of the Bible preaching.


----------



## Galatians220 (Sep 26, 2009)

*Our church does this, instead of making greeting a priority:*​​*We encourage everyone to quietly prepare their hearts for worship before the beginning of the worship service, as this befits the glory of the God with whom we meet.*​​​


----------



## Gloria (Sep 26, 2009)

Galatians220 said:


> *Our church does this, instead of making greeting a priority:*
> 
> *We encourage everyone to quietly prepare their hearts for worship before the beginning of the worship service, as this befits the glory of the God with whom we meet.*
> ​



I knew there'd be at least one of these responses.


----------



## Edward (Sep 26, 2009)

ewenlin said:


> So yea, someone to point out where the sanctuary is would be nice.



At least we don't have THAT problem. It's the large building on the corner with stained glass and a steeple. (Of course, the evening service is usually held across the street in a former automobile showroom.)


----------



## Scottish Lass (Sep 26, 2009)

Galatians220 said:


> *Our church does this, instead of making greeting a priority:*
> 
> *We encourage everyone to quietly prepare their hearts for worship before the beginning of the worship service, as this befits the glory of the God with whom we meet.*
> ​



I think you can do both, though. I visit a church on Sunday evenings (we have no evening worship service) where there is no talking in the sanctuary. Once you enter, it is expected that you are preparing your heart for worship, which I truly appreciate and enjoy. Most are praying and/or reading Scripture. But visitors are greeted warmly in the lobby before entering.


----------



## Hamalas (Sep 26, 2009)

Scottish Lass said:


> Galatians220 said:
> 
> 
> > *Our church does this, instead of making greeting a priority:*
> ...



This is what we do at my church back in Wichita, once one enters the sanctuary we ask that people remain silent and prepare their hearts for worship. However, we do have the lobby to visit with each other and visitors.


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 26, 2009)

Scottish Lass said:


> Galatians220 said:
> 
> 
> > *Our church does this, instead of making greeting a priority:*
> ...



Exactly.


----------



## Galatians220 (Sep 26, 2009)

Gloria said:


> Galatians220 said:
> 
> 
> > *Our church does this, instead of making greeting a priority:*​
> ...


 
I didn't say I agreed with it...   I'm one of those who has to be "reined in" all the time and whose enthusiasm constantly has to be curbed.  (_Cf._ posts in the latest thread about Jewish believers.)

Margaret


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 26, 2009)

Galatians220 said:


> Gloria said:
> 
> 
> > Galatians220 said:
> ...



Good for you, Margaret!!

Keep up your enthusiasm!


----------



## ewenlin (Sep 26, 2009)

fredtgreco said:


> Richard King said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the feedback.
> ...



Wow Pastor Greco, hearing you talk about it already makes me feel like being there!

If only just to get the "gift bag."


----------



## Herald (Sep 26, 2009)

Richard King said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> I just wondered.
> Today I was wondering what it would look like to a new person walking in Park Cities PCA in Dallas or a reformed Baptist church in Maryland or the PCA in say - Katy TX.
> I doubt we will add any song and dance numbers but if there is a more effective or welcoming method I am all ears... as Ross Perot used to say.



Richard,

If you visited *this *Reformed Baptist church in Maryland you would enter an elementary school. As you walked towards the cafeteria you would see a table stacked with bulletins and sign up sheets for small groups. You would be greeted by any of three individuals. If you visit during Sunday school I will greet you personally. I will then introduce you to the rest of the class in a very low-key manner. If you visit during the worship service you will be welcomed by a host of members. With the start of our small group ministry we are thinking of having them right after worship in members homes. Visitors will be invited to share in a fellowship meal.


----------



## Andres (Sep 26, 2009)

Richard King said:


> Today I was wondering what it would look like to a new person walking in Park Cities PCA in Dallas or a reformed Baptist church in Maryland or the PCA in say - Katy TX.



I can tell you exactly what it looked like to a new person walking in to Park Cities in Dallas, as last winter, my wife and I visited. First, it was a bit overwhelming just trying to find a place to park! After we did, we walked 5 minutes to the church. Because we had to park on a side street towards the back of the church, my wife and I entered through a side door. This may have been a mistake on our part, but it was freezing outside and we did not desire to continue wandering around outdoors. 
As I was saying, because we came in a side entrance, we had no clue where to go. I had of course looked up service time online, so I knew we had a few minutes before service started. There was a herd of people wandering the halls and my wife and I literally had to push our way through the crowd. They did have a few signs placed throughout so we tried our best to follow them. We did end of getting lost and then had to ask someone where the sanctuary was. We finally made it in to the sanctuary and found a seat. We then realized we didn't have any bulletins, so I got up, walked to the front of the sanctuary and tracked some of those down. I honestly don't remember if they asked during service if anyone was a visitor. I want to say that I think they did and they had cards in the pew for visitors to fill out and place in the offering. My wife and I were not ever formally "welcomed", but in a church that size, I just don't know how they could. Also, they might have had people at the front, main entrance, but again, we unfortunately entered through a side door. Even if someone were at every door, how do they distinguish between thousands of faces, who is there for the first time?

I am in no way knocking Park Cities. In fact I still remember part of the sermon I heard that morning and I was blessed by it. I praise God that he is growing their church, however it was far too big for me and I would not want to make it my home church if I lived in Dallas. I guess it really just comes down to preference and my preference is for my home church of about 30 people.


----------



## Berean (Sep 26, 2009)

ewenlin said:


> Wow Pastor Greco, hearing you talk about it already makes me feel like being there!
> 
> If only just to get the "gift bag."



 And I want the Christ Church coffee mug autographed by the pastor.


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 26, 2009)

Berean said:


> ewenlin said:
> 
> 
> > Wow Pastor Greco, hearing you talk about it already makes me feel like being there!
> ...



Well, come on down! Both of you!


----------



## jwithnell (Sep 26, 2009)

We have folks with bulletins, and specific information to hand out to visitors. If I see a visitor (before the elders enter) and can do so unobtrusively, I'll stop for a moment and quietly say hello.


----------



## Edward (Sep 26, 2009)

Andres said:


> I guess it really just comes down to preference and my preference is for my home church of about 30 people.



Try the 8:00 service next time. Parking is much easier, and there are usually 70-100 at the service.


----------

